# Twisp tv ad



## bjorncoetsee (27/9/15)

Im either behind time, or this is new
I just saw a twisp ad on mnet.


----------



## moonunit (27/9/15)

Also just saw it, was quite surprised 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (27/9/15)

Yes, often on M-Net and Supersport channels. Could be on others too.


----------



## element0709 (27/9/15)

it's been on at Sterkinikor for a while now..only thing that attracts me is the lady


----------



## zadiac (27/9/15)

Thought it was a lemon twist ad......according to the title


----------



## Petrus (28/9/15)

They can afford TV ads, because all their products are soooo hell expensive.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MJ INC (28/9/15)

I would love to now how much it's costing them to do this


----------



## Pixstar (28/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> I would love to now how much it's costing them to do this


Flighting a 30 sec ad on M-Net, especially within say a Carte Blanche time slot, must be well in excess of R80k per shot. I think their ad is 15 secs if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## MJ INC (28/9/15)

I've seen it on during the rugby WC, a few times on mnet and others have said it's on at ster kinekor cinemas. Combined with the actual ads production I would guess a fair few million but I know very little about ad costs so I'm just guessing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

You talking about this one?


----------



## Pixstar (28/9/15)

zadiac said:


> You talking about this one?



Yep that's it. Not sure if there's a shortened version too...


----------



## andro (28/9/15)

zadiac said:


> You talking about this one?



nop. i saw a different one . Dont remember what dstv channel, but started with white screen sayng ecig are 95 %safer and after the twisp products etc


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

Ok. Only one I found.


----------



## andro (28/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Ok. Only one I found.


suppose they can afford more than one .


----------

